# Billing for cheek swab for Genesight testing in psychiatry



## reddaway@sbcglobal.net (Mar 1, 2019)

Is there a HCPCS code for just the check swab for GeneSight testing?  My OP facility collects the cheek swab and sends it out for processing.  Any information/resources are appreciated.  
Thanks.


----------



## csperoni (Mar 1, 2019)

There is no code for the collection of a buccal swab.  It is considered incidental to the visit.  You can only bill separately if drawing blood (venipuncture) or performing the actual testing.


----------



## reddaway@sbcglobal.net (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

